# Treasure State FT



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Any word? What does the Open look like?


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Got a buddy running the Qual, info would be great.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is what I heard: 29 back to the land blind. Sorry, but don't have any numbers but what a big cut! Here is a description I got of the 1st series.

Open: Triple, very hard, but very good setup. Flyer on right shot to left awalk out flyer�, 200 yards. Middle short bird, retired, thrown to right, 150 yards, cut a corner of water. Long bird 305 yards, thrown to right, hip pocket to middle bird. A lot of terrain on all birds, had to punch through a lot of cover. Shooting sequence: Long, middle, flyer.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Numbers would be appreciated....Thanks for test description


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 2nd--6,7,9,11,14,20,29,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,44,47,50,51,52,54,62,66,67,69,70,72,74,76,80.
Open callbacks to the 3rd--11,14,20,29,34,36,39,41,43,44,47,50,51,52,54,66,67,69,70,74,76,80.

Partial, Qual results: 1st, #26, West, Maverick's West Coast Offense--ERhardt. 3rd, #13, Lucha, Lucha Libre--Erhardt, 4th, Dallas, Clearwater's North Star--Lorna Kolstad.

Am--36 dogs to the landblind.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Lynn


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

OPen callbacks to the 4th--11,14, 20, 34, 36, 39, 41, 43, 44, 50, 51, 54, 66, 70, 74, 76.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Saw the Open 1st series a little bit this morning and the land blind. The blind had at least three key holes to go thru. Did not see any of the Q but the Derby 1st series was a wide open double but the memory bird was accross the water and up the hill depending on where the bird may roll upon landing. Dogs started on a mound with a clear view of all birds thrown. Had to leave with two dogs left to run that first series, nice test but tough for a derby 1st series in my limited experience.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Margo Ellis said:


> Saw the Open 1st series a little bit this morning and the land blind. The blind had at least three key holes to go thru. Did not see any of the Q but the Derby 1st series was a wide open double but the memory bird was accross the water and up the hill depending on where the bird may roll upon landing. Dogs started on a mound with a clear view of all birds thrown. Had to leave with two dogs left to run that first series, nice test but tough for a derby 1st series in my limited experience.


Congratulations to Eric Fangsrud & Huckleberry Fen on their 2nd in the OPEN & Addy on her Jam!!

Congratulations to Barney White & Freddy on their 2nd in the AM. Way to go Boys!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Leslie. Congratulations Eric Brian, Roger and Barney White


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah for Mission Mountain Retrievers one and all.


----------

